# Trailer Hub Washer



## DiveLiberty (Mar 15, 2019)

Replacing my trailer hubs with a CE Smith hub kit. Wasted $30 by ordering the wrong size, now the correct size still isn’t working. Figured out I’m missing the washer that goes in between the castle but and the outer bearing, so the outer bearing is falling out of the hub a little bit. 

Any resident trailer experts know what type of washer is needed as far as material? Do I have to order a special trailer hub washer online? Or can I just try and find one that fits from the hardware store? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 15, 2019)

I'm no expert but I believe any washer that fits would be ok.


----------



## KMixson (Mar 16, 2019)

You need a washer that has the keyway tang on it or the milled slot in it to keep the washer from turning on the spindle. If you use a regular washer it will spin and rub on the back side of the castle nut causing it to leave metal shavings in your hub decreasing bearing life.


----------



## Scott F (Mar 16, 2019)

I’ve been servicing the bearings on my boat trailers for over 30 years. My axles don’t have a key slot so a normal, SST washer is all that has ever been on my hubs.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 16, 2019)

Scott F said:


> I’ve been servicing the bearings on my boat trailers for over 30 years. My axles don’t have a key slot so a normal, SST washer is all that has ever been on my hubs.


SST?


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 16, 2019)

SST = Stainless STeel


----------



## KMixson (Mar 17, 2019)

Stainless Steel is harder than regular mild steel. It will not scratch as easily.


----------

